# insulating inside kitchen cabinets



## notjustash (Nov 13, 2013)

hello, 
i am a renter of an OLD house. our kitchen has the built-in cabinets that go right up to the ceiling with the little turn knob locks. when you stand in front of the cabinets you can feel cold air radiating from underneath and the interior of the cabinets is COLD. I'm obviously losing a lot of heat through this corner of the house. you can see little holes of daylight under the kitchen sink.

i was thinking of getting the rigid foam insulation boards to line the back of the cabinets and put strips under the front bottom where the toe-kick is. 

my questions... is this type of insulation safe to use inside the cabinets near my food? i can't see why it wouldn't be but don't know for sure. also, how can i cover it to make it not look like insulation in the cabinets? i was thinking of just getting contact paper. would this work? i don't want to do it and then find out the glue breaks down the foam or something. it doesn't need to be beautiful as it is inside the cabinets. i want to do this as cheap as possible. 

thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Nov 13, 2013)

It would want to be covered with drywall fire safety, then you could just add a corner round to hold it all in.


----------



## notjustash (Nov 16, 2013)

ok, thank you!


----------



## Drywallinfo (Nov 17, 2013)

Drywall over the insulation would do it. And it would be fairly easy since no taping would be needed. You would, however, want to put an edge bead over each edge to give you a clean edge up against your cabinet - and that, along with any screws used, would have to be skimmed over with a few coats. A vinyl edge bead that could be slipped over each edge might be best - see http://www.hardwareonlinestore.com/images/stories/virtuemart/product/311645.jpg . Otherwise, you will either have a rough drywall edge or use a bead of caulk.


----------

